# Custom Transfers with Hot Melt Powder?



## MichaelColey (Jun 27, 2011)

We press a lot of transfers onto dark colored burnouts. We've used Transfer Express's Goof Proof transfers up until this point. They've worked great, but we are trying to find some more economical suppliers when it comes to more colors and/or smaller quantities on custom designs.

We did our first test order, with a highly recommended transfer company. It was for 100 gang sheets with two colors (blue and white). I was able to press these on some 100% cotton apparel just fine, but have had no luck on the burnouts. The ink doesn't all come off and there's some bleeding of colors. Pieces of the ink (with the consistency of sand) stay on the transfer sheet. I've adjusted temperature, dwell and pressure up, with no significant improvement.

Talking with the transfer company, one big difference between their transfers and TE's Goof Proof is that they don't (and can't) do any hot melt powder.

Does anyone know which transfer companies do use hot melt powder on their transfers? (Especially the more reasonably priced companies.)

Does anyone have any tips for dealing with burnouts? Or anything I can do on my end to make these transfers work better?


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

What is a burnout? sounds like something you do at a harley rally! I mainly print on shirts. I also print my own transfers. If you could give me a little more info on the burnout item....lol .. I might be able to help.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

Dtag1971 said:


> What is a burnout? sounds like something you do at a harley rally! I mainly print on shirts. I also print my own transfers. If you could give me a little more info on the burnout item....lol .. I might be able to help.


A burnout tee you know those really thin almost see through tees.


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

I would say that you would have to put a sheet of paper or a sheet of the teflon material inside of the shirt so it would not transfer to the other side. I have not dealt with that type of shirt. If you have some junk one you could send me or tell me where I could get a few of them I will try some of my hotsplit transfers on them and airbrush it. If you need to get in touch with me just private message me and I will give you my cell number , po box and such then we can go from there.


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

try Versatranz....Been using them for years with almost 0 problems out of 10000+ transfers


----------

